# man pages gone



## ArunasV (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys,

Need a bit of assistance with man pages. One day I noticed that I do not have any man pages. Try to run 
	
	



```
# man top
No manual entry for top
```


```
# man newsyslog
No manual entry for newsyslog
```

OK, maybe something happened, I deleted them somehow, fine. I copied all manuals from another working FreeBSD machine. All good, I can use manuals again, but after some time they gone again. I checked /usr/local/man/whatis file and it only hold couple entries, same for /usr/share/man/whatis.

What's happening? Where should I start digging?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2014)

System man pages are in /usr/share/man/.  Only ports man pages will be in /usr/local/man.


----------



## ArunasV (Oct 31, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> System man pages are in /usr/share/man/.  Only ports man pages will be in /usr/local/man.



That's the point man pages not present in both location. I'm trying to understand where they gone. the only point of interest is the makewhatis database rebuild periodic process, which runs on weekly basis. I tried to run it manually, but nothing happened.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2014)

Nothing in the base system is built to remove manual pages.  Check the system and root crontab.


----------



## ArunasV (Nov 2, 2014)

There is no script or cron job which can do this. I checked today and again same story no man pages. something very weird happening.


----------



## ArunasV (Nov 2, 2014)

OK, I beleive I foudn root cause. One of my backup scripts had a typo in string where backup folder is defined and script was looking for *.gz file older than 30 days and clean them up. because my backup folder sits in root volume and typo in string returned empty value, so script was looking for old gz file in / volume. I need to be more careful LOL.


----------

